# Door Window 2005 21Rs



## Outback Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 2005 21rs an the window on the door near the bunk beds is broken, I was told the company that manufactures the window is no longer in business.

The window is a complete sealed unit and I donot want to take the frame apart, anyonw know where I can get this part?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try here http://www.all-rite.com/windows-c-22.html


----------

